# Chicken Sausage Gumbo Process



## 155SprtFsh (Oct 2, 2007)

I had to go to photobucket to add pictures since these days most cameras are above 10 MP and one of my pictures bolws this capacity...you would think with the technology these days that this site would auto resize like the old...but it is what it is!!!!!!actually i had 45 pictures for process but....reduced...and didn't fill like resizing in paint!!!

view as a slide show to describe process see attached:
http://s1119.photobucket.com/albums/k633/kwcanady/


----------



## floater1 (Oct 31, 2007)

man that looks yum yum i bet it has just the rite bite with the cajun style sausage


----------

